# Sick with worry! Used expired saline on my kids



## honeybun

I am so worried! Both of my kids are sick. I decided to use saline on both of them. I did not even think of looking at expiration date. Well after I sprayed both of them, I happened to see the date - over a year ago! It also smelled of plastic. I sprayed it in the glass cup and the liquid was clear. But there were some particles in it. I am so worried I sprayed harmful bacteria on my kids noses
I called the doc, but she did not seem worried. I went out and bought new saline and sprayed them both about after an hour of the episode.
What do you think? Did I hurt my kids? Are they going to get an infection? I am freaked out over things like meningitis! Please advise if you know anything about it.
Thanks!


----------



## Maximeee

I think it would be fine, it's just salt water.. And your doc isn't worried either.. Don't sweat it, they'll be fine!


----------



## erigeron

They should probably be fine. I wouldn't sweat it. I would get a separate saline dispenser for each family member, though, if you haven't. If you do that and rinse the dispenser each time, the odds of it getting contaminated are practically nil.


----------



## honeybun

Thank you, guys! I am always so paranoid! I just can't stand thinking I could have caused harm to my girls! I read all these scary things online. I will try to relax...


----------



## Ammaarah

I am with the others. I bet they are just fine. It is a good idea to have a bottle for each family member.


----------



## Toposlonoshlep

Hmmmm. I could have written this post!! Last week I accidentally used an old bottle of saline for my kid's and my own nose. It was previously opened and expired and just got mixed into our other "cold stuff" in a move...

We are still alive, about a week out. My impression is that bacterial or fungal meningitis would have a pretty quick onset, so the fact that we're still alive is probably a good sign for you as well! Our stuff also was plasticy.

But the worst that could have happened is that the water evaporated and the saline became more concentrated, which is a good thing in terms of bacterial growth.

Let me know how you guys do, but I think we're probably out of the woods.


----------

